# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Show Variance between 2 lines in Graph

## iamamonkeysoareyou@gmail.com

Hello!

Is there a way within Excel in which I am able to show the difference
between 2 sets of data in a graph?

I have 2 sets of Data, one of which is the baseline, and the other is
"where we are today". I have it all graphed out but I would like to
show, in the graph, the difference between the baseline and "where we
are today" lines.

Thanks!

----------


## Andy Pope

Hi,

By 'show the difference' do you mean shade between? If so see Jon
Peltier's article on the subject.
http://pubs.logicalexpressions.com/P...cle.asp?ID=590

Cheers
Andy

iamamonkeysoareyou@gmail.com wrote:
> Hello!
>
> Is there a way within Excel in which I am able to show the difference
> between 2 sets of data in a graph?
>
> I have 2 sets of Data, one of which is the baseline, and the other is
> "where we are today". I have it all graphed out but I would like to
> show, in the graph, the difference between the baseline and "where we
> are today" lines.
>
> Thanks!
>

--

Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
http://www.andypope.info

----------


## iamamonkeysoareyou@gmail.com

Andy,

Thanks for that. Unfortunately, not what I was looking for.

By "show the difference", i ment putting the values of the difference
on the graph.

Dan

----------


## Andy Pope

Hi,

Perhaps then this is more suitable.
http://www.andypope.info/charts/Hilolabel.htm

Cheers
Andy

iamamonkeysoareyou@gmail.com wrote:
> Andy,
>
> Thanks for that. Unfortunately, not what I was looking for.
>
> By "show the difference", i ment putting the values of the difference
> on the graph.
>
> Dan
>

--

Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
http://www.andypope.info

----------


## iamamonkeysoareyou@gmail.com

Andy,

That worked!!! Cheers!

Dan

----------

